# Looking for a Swing Bike front fender



## sm2501 (May 11, 2014)

I am looking for a front fender for a Swing Bike. Must be in very good condition. Anybody have one available?


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 12, 2015)

Still looking!


----------



## Marblehead (Mar 4, 2016)

I see it's a year since your last post, but if you're still looking:  I purchased one of these fenders (below) when I was restoring my Swing Bike in 2014.  Sure, the fender isn't original and appears to be a slight bit longer than original but, for me, I wasn't looking for a museum bike.  I was restoring mine for a rider.  It was missing a lot of original parts when I found it at a flea market.  I located parts that "looked" correct and tweaked them, if needed, to fit perfectly.  99% won't see the difference.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHROME-16-K...DER-PART-80-/231508152707?hash=item35e6f61183

Pictures of my Swing Bike are on RatRod:

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/riding-in-from-charlotte-nc.96716/

Swing on....
Scott


----------

